
Show HN: Quickly navigate to any URL in Chrome with one word - kritts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/redirect/ndmlefihodnjkipamdighnjjmiddafai
======
dorwsshrp24j4k
This is an interesting idea. Where can I see the source code?

------
dlow241g
This is an interesting idea. Is it open source?

------
caballeromarco
This looks pretty cool!

